# Real conformation pictures of Mystique - Please critique!



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

About the only things I see that I don't like are her cow hocked hinds, and splayed fronts. Otherwise, I think she is really, really nice...and I'm hooking up my truck and trailer to come steal her  

In all seriousness, she is really nice; decent shoulder, short back, hocks are set nice and low, nice neck, although a tad thick in the throat latch, very soft expression, and nicely refined face.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> About the only things I see that I don't like are her cow hocked hinds, and splayed fronts. Otherwise, I think she is really, really nice...and I'm hooking up my truck and trailer to come steal her
> 
> In all seriousness, she is really nice; decent shoulder, short back, hocks are set nice and low, nice neck, although a tad thick in the throat latch, very soft expression, and nicely refined face.



Thanks so much!

I'm heading out to the barn with a padlock right now ; )


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

she is stunning! She has to be one of the most gorgeous horses I've ever seen! 
How tall is she?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I wish I could critique but she's just too pretty!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Like was said above, she has a few issues, but nothing serious. But she's too pretty! You'd never notice any faults...lol.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> she is stunning! She has to be one of the most gorgeous horses I've ever seen!
> How tall is she?



She's 15.1


Thanks guys : ]


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> She's 15.1


oh wow! I would've guessed she was at least 16hh.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> About the only things I see that I don't like are her cow hocked hinds, and splayed fronts.


She's not very cow hocked or splayed, just a little. The only thing I have to add is that she looks low in her heels. Overall though, I too think she has great conformation, not to mention how stunningly beautiful she is! How did you come by such a lovely horse?

(BTW - I never would have guessed she was a Missouri Fox Trotter! Especially with those eyes - I've rarely seen blue eyes on anything but Paints and Appys)


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Clementine said:


> She's not very cow hocked or splayed, just a little. The only thing I have to add is that she looks low in her heels. Overall though, I too think she has great conformation, not to mention how stunningly beautiful she is! How did you come by such a lovely horse?
> 
> (BTW - I never would have guessed she was a Missouri Fox Trotter! Especially with those eyes - I've rarely seen blue eyes on anything but Paints and Appys)



Thanks! She was actually one of the first horses I went to look at. I found her on her farm's website and she was only a few hours away.

And yeah, a lot of people ask me if she's a paint, haha. I haven't seen any Fox Trotters with blue eyes, but a good amount of Walkers have them. Only the pinto ones, though. I think I've only seen one other horse in person that had blue eyes and wasn't a pinto or a double dilute. He was a halflinger, strangely enough.


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

She's stunning! I'm a sucker for blue-eyed horsies. :wink:
Other than being slightly cow hocked and splayed, she's got great conformation. She's also got elegant lines and looks alert.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

A tad bit downhill.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I want your horse. 

The eyes are lovely and iridescent.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys : ]


----------

